# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Απλό ποτενσιόμετρο σε ασύρματο

## geobest

Καλησπέρα,

έχω μια συσκευή που φοράει ένα ποτενσιόμετρο 100K.

Αν ξηλώσω το ποτενσιόμετρο, υπάρχει κάποια συσκευή να τη συνδέσω στη θέση του και να τη χειρίζομαι με ασύρματο τηλεκοντρόλ (να αντικαθιστά το ποτενσιόμετρο και η αυξομείωση να γίνεται ασύρματα).

----------


## geobest

σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω ερωτήματος μου και ψάχνοντας στο net βρήκα το παρακάτω :

s-l1600.jpg

και το βρήκα εδώ 

μπορώ να κανό αυτό που θέλω με αυτό;

----------

nick1974 (22-06-19)

----------


## IRF

Τι συσκευή;με τι κύκλωμα;σε τι ισχύ;

----------


## geobest

> Τι συσκευή;με τι κύκλωμα;σε τι ισχύ;



η συσκευή ανεβάζει και κατεβάζει  στροφές σε ένα μοτέρ

XY-L-1240 DC Speed Control PWM, 10V DC - 50V DC, 40A, 2000W for DC Motor 07.jpg

Tsiny TS-40GZ495-17 08.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

> μπορώ να κανό αυτό που θέλω με αυτό;



 Ναι φυσικά, αυτό που δείχνεις είναι ένα ηλεκτροκινητο ποτενσιομετρο, αρκεί μόνο να βρεις τα σωστά ποδαράκια.. Μια χαρά θα παίξει 



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω ερωτήματος μου και ψάχνοντας στο net βρήκα το παρακάτω :
> 
> s-l1600.jpg
> 
> και το βρήκα εδώ 
> 
> μπορώ να κανό αυτό που θέλω με αυτό;



χμμμ αν κανενας γνωριζει -δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε οποτε δε ξερω χριστο- αν γινεται να βαλω μερικα τετοια πανω σε ενα τηλεκοντρολ (ας πουμε γενικης χρησης-  θα παρω μερικα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

